# Bay Central - Central Tower



## Pbs49 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi,

This is my first post.

I am considering buying a one bed apartment in Bay Central (Central Tower) My brother rents in the Marina and I have visited on four occasions so I am ‘fairly’ confident that I know the area.

I have been researching so I am not going to post a long list of questions for someone to do on my behalf

I was just wondering if anyone has any experiences of Bay Central, preferably the Central tower, or owns/rents there now or has done recently.

Any plus or minuses ? 

Many thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't buy into any building that has been built by Select Properties. If there's a corner they had cut, they will do it and then some.


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> Don't buy into any building that has been built by Select Properties. If there's a corner they had cut, they will do it and then some.


Agree with Gavtek. I went there for a couple of viewings when I moved to Dubai and I was not impressed. I've only read negative things about Bay Central/Select on this forum as well.


----------



## Starberry (Nov 19, 2012)

I live in Bay Central West (renting) and have had no major issues. But with the buildings being new you have to expect some teething problems - the building maintenance are always on call and fixed things very quickly. 

Perhaps rent an apartment there first for 12 months and then make the full commitment after?


----------



## Pbs49 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for your prompt replies, comments and suggestions


----------

